# how do you sex a locust



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

how do you tell the sex of locusts is there a easy way


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

good question, sorry i have no idea tho lol

would be intrested to see the answer tho


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

if your trying to breed its only the adults with the wings who will breed, im not sure how to sex them but im sure colour is key


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

i think female is white abdomen and male is yellow mine were sucsessfully breeding but cats knocked my viv over smashed it and killed most of them playing with them nightmare :bash: so startin agen just wounderin if there is a easyer way picking them up one by one is a pain.


----------



## tony23 (Feb 9, 2008)

heres a good site with piks its quite easy to sex them really 
How to tell the difference between a male and female locust - DAFF


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

great hun thanks :flrt:


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

another thing - 

females have a pink tinge to theire abdomen

and males have a yellow tinge.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I used to keep my locusts in a small tank but now I put them straight in with my BTS. Provided he doesn't gobble them all at once they do a lot better in the viv.
Lately my bluey has been in a state of brumation on and off and a whole batch made it from L4 to adult and laid eggs. But he decided to wake up, came out starving and ate them all.
So if this happens again can anyone tell me how to keep the eggs?


----------

